# Can't Lower Nitrates As Much As I'd Like...



## Atlantis (Nov 17, 2011)

I have 4 baby red bellies (between 1 and 1.5 inches long) in a 77 gallon tank, running 2 canister filters (fluval 405 and fx5). I keep doing 25-30% water changes on a daily basis yet the nitrates are steady at about 20 ppm. I'm afraid that if I change more water the parameters will vary too much and it will harm the fish. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Red Belly Fascination (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll start of by saying 20 ppm isn't horrible, but I feel what you're saying when you want to get them lower as I'm the same way. I had my nitrates stuck at 20-40 ppm all the time and couldn't figure out why. I finally located my issue, which was a bunch of brine shrimp that got sucked through my overflow and trapped in my bio media so it just sat there producing ammo, which then turned into nitrates over and over again. I rinsed my bio media in tank water and my issue was solved. I'm not saying this is the case for you, but something to look into if you haven't.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I have found that if you cannot lower the nitrates with normal waterchanges, in a tank that's not overstocked, there a 2 things to check for...
overfeeding(excess food rotting somewhere in the tank) and to much gunk in the filters.


----------



## Atlantis (Nov 17, 2011)

Right on, hadn't thought about checking the filters, they've been running non stop since july, i guess i'll have a look to see what lies inside. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Red Belly Fascination (Nov 1, 2011)

No prob.


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

ya just clean the bottom of the tank and get the sh*t out


----------



## Atlantis (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah... Sadly the poop is the same color as the sand... There's always a bit of junk left behind


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

make sure u keep the lids clean also,that stuff also helps raise nitrates


----------



## Atlantis (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice, didn't know that... Thanks!


----------

